# Sciatica (Trapped Nerve) totally suck.



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone

At the moment I am suffering with sciatica, its awful and very painful. It just doesn't seem to go away at the moment. It has been pretty bad today, can't even sleep due to it. I also having pins and needles down my legs and feet  .
Does any of you suffer with it?, if so what did you do to get rid of it. Or help with the pain?


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

I did recently. It was f****** painful. physical therapy, that what I did to get rid of it. The pain almost disappeared.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I have suffered with it, SHYGIRLAJB. It was quite a problem for me in my early 30's, but not at present.

I have found that sleeping with a pillow under my knees (when on my back) or between my legs (when on my side) helps to ease the discomfort.

Check out The Sciatica Relief Handbook by Chet Cunningham. It has a lot of helpful information on Sciatica & how to relieve symptoms. There are other books out there; plus, I'm sure that the internet must have several sources of information. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Awww thanks everyone. Im on a waiting list to see a physio hopefully they will see me soon. I did try sleeping with a pillow in between my legs, hmmm. I found it really awkward cos I keep turning over and over in my sleep, so that don't really help. 

Don't really like googling, but hmmm must try and do something, I guess.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

try some painkillers, should help a little bit.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

stewie said:


> try some painkillers, should help a little bit.


Hmmm I am on them, im taking Solpadol (codeine 30mg and 500 mg paracetemol) and diclofenac. hmmm. They do take th edge off, but hmm not sure if they are helping as much now  .


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Chiropractor or physical therapy should quickly solve your problems.

Dealing with the sciatic nerves is like Chiropractic 101; you should definitely get some relief with a few adjustments. Then some exercises to strengthen, and you'll be all set!


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

SHYGIRLAJB said:


> Hmmm I am on them, im taking Solpadol (codeine 30mg and 500 mg paracetemol) and diclofenac. hmmm. They do take th edge off, but hmm not sure if they are helping as much now  .


They will not help much, but it's always something.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

I suppose its better than nothing.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Have my physio appotment tomorrow, but I am really really anxious about the whole thing.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Get the most comfortable bed you can get; tempur-pedic 
Tush-cush for seats and to absorb car rides
Practicing exercises from your orthopedic and getting back massages

The thing with painkillers is that it's not really for nerve pain for most people, but somewhat can help. How did this happen may I ask?


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Later said:


> Get the most comfortable bed you can get; tempur-pedic
> Tush-cush for seats and to absorb car rides
> Practicing exercises from your orthopedic and getting back massages
> 
> The thing with painkillers is that it's not really for nerve pain for most people, but somewhat can help. How did this happen may I ask?


Hi, many thanks for replying.

I do think I need a new bedframe, but the mattress is like proper memory foam. Oh back massages, sound wonderful, can I get my man to give me one, nope,  .

The painkillers does sort of help, no it doesn't completely get rid of the pain, but sort of eases it. I do not know how it happened. All that I know one day I was ok, the next hmmm very painful.

I have my physio (finally) today. So hopefully they can do something.


----------



## Richard321 (Jun 28, 2011)

You may try stretching and yoga exercises because these physical activities can relax your back muscles and alleviate your sciatica. You may also consult your health care provider prior to doing them.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Richard321 said:


> You may try stretching and yoga exercises because these physical activities can relax your back muscles and alleviate your sciatica. You may also consult your health care provider prior to doing them.


Hi, yeah im seeing a physio which seem to be helping and have to do some exercises too.


----------

